# Wi-Fi Programmable Thermostats



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

New toys or useful gadgets?










*Honeywell Wi-Fi 7-Day Programmable Thermostats*
"The newest and most advanced thermostats in our line connect to your home's Wi-Fi network so you have control via your smartphone, tablet or computer anytime from anywhere in the world. Away on vacation? Check in on your home with our free smartphone app. Working late? Delay your furnace or air conditioner's start time and save energy."
http://wifithermostat.com/wifi-programmable-thermostats









Honeywell RTH6580WF Wi-Fi 7 Day Programmable Thermostat from Amazon.com - $104.87
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...IN=B00A97FIG0&linkCode=as2&tag=beebehavior-20


*Nest Learning Thermostat - 2nd Generation T200577*








http://www.amazon.com/Nest-Learning-Thermostat-Generation-T200577/dp/B009GDHYPQ/ref=pd_cp_hi_2
Price:	$249.99

*Belkin WeMo Home Automation Switch for Apple iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch*








http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Automation-Switch-Apple-iPhone/dp/B0089WFPRO/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_y
Unboxing: Belkin WeMo Switch + Motion
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pji36gVcwJo[/ame]

Boris Romanov
www.borisromanov.com


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

I think IF you use them religously they could end up paying for themselves(plus maybe some small savings).

If you need a new thermostat it would be worth considering. But the problem with most of the home automation stuff is still a little too costly(although coming down in price quickly)


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

blooba said:


> ...If you need a new thermostat it would be worth considering. But the problem with most of the home automation stuff is still a little too costly(*although coming down in price quickly*)


I agree with this part of your statement. 
Just recently the cost of Wi-Fi Programmable Thermostats was more than $200, but now you can buy the Honeywell RTH6580WF Wi-Fi 7 Day Programmable Thermostat just for $104.

Boris Romanov


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got one. I can sit in the house and turn up the heat in the pole barn before I go out there to work.


----------

